# Planning permission for a swimming pool?



## sam423 (Oct 26, 2013)

Are there any architects out there who can submit planning permission for my swimming pool in Pals,costa brava? I am in the uk at the minute but have all the photos and info here with me.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sam423 said:


> Are there any architects out there who can submit planning permission for my swimming pool in Pals,costa brava? I am in the uk at the minute but have all the photos and info here with me.


I'm sure there are loads of Spanish architects who can do this for you. However, they will need to see the site to take measurements etc.

Pools seem to be getting harder to get licences for (certainly in some areas) so I hope you are lucky.


----------



## sam423 (Oct 26, 2013)

*planning permission?*



snikpoh said:


> I'm sure there are loads of Spanish architects who can do this for you. However, they will need to see the site to take measurements etc.
> 
> Pools seem to be getting harder to get licences for (certainly in some areas) so I hope you are lucky.


Thanks.

I was wondering if they actually had to visit the site or they could use the photos and measurments I had with me.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pool licences are not being issued in our area. So, in the normal way of things here, people apply for a water deposit licence which they get. The dig out the water deposit, leave it for a few months, then cover it in cement and other things you might find in a pool, then swim in it in the summer....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sam423 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was wondering if they actually had to visit the site or they could use the photos and measurments I had with me.


Part of their investigation and measurements are - how far from neighbours, roads and other boundaries etc. How far from trees. What the state of the soil is etc. etc.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Part of their investigation and measurements are - how far from neighbours, roads and other boundaries etc. How far from trees. What the state of the soil is etc. etc.


That's a joke here.Pools are meant to be at least 2 metres from buildings and walls, yet many are next to the wall, must be difficult to clean, and dangerous.One is built so that when you enter the gate, if you turned left you would be in the pool.I wonder if they actually got permission, who would approve plans for a pool in such circumstances?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> That's a joke here.Pools are meant to be at least 2 metres from buildings and walls, yet many are next to the wall, must be difficult to clean, and dangerous.One is built so that when you enter the gate, if you turned left you would be in the pool.I wonder if they actually got permission, who would approve plans for a pool in such circumstances?




... and that's the point - I bet these pools are illegal!


----------

